# Looking for a Teacher :)



## Drumdude2112 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi i’m New to the form (first post) and hopefully i’m Posting in the right section...i’m Looking for an or orchestration/composition teacher in the New York City area..i’m Also open to the idea of doing lessons over Skype.
Thanks so much !


----------



## Joe Totino (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey! Sending you a DM now.


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 12, 2019)

welcome


----------



## ed buller (Sep 17, 2019)

Leon Willet is your man. Fantastic teacher and does skype. Lot's of film score knowledge . I learned loads 



Welcome



Best

Ed Buller


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 21, 2019)

Drumdude2112 said:


> i’m Looking for an or orchestration/composition teacher in the New York City area..i’m Also open to the idea of doing lessons over Skype.









Douglas Gibson, Composer | Music Composition Lessons in New York City


Composer, Music Composition Lessons



www.douglasgibson.com




"Lessons are offered in person in New York City, and online worldwide."


----------

